# help! ear tag in wrong place caused bleeding on lamb's ear



## eweinHiscare (May 25, 2014)

someone please advise me what to do !
It is Sunday, May 25,2014,  about 4:25 pm EST.

while putting an ear tag in a week old lamb it is too close to the lower vein  (NOT in the middle vein)
and it drew blood!  I feel awful about this and I hope the lamb is not in pain.

There are no instructions on how to remove it but it is all plastic, should I try to cut the tag
to get it out?   I'm afraid it will get infected if it stays..  I can put hydrogen peroxide or antibacterial ointment if I get it out.

I am so sorry, because this is the cutest lamb and I already tagged 8 of them with no problems!!

I need to do something soon I'm afraid it will swell up making removal more difficult.

thanks for your help!

update: it's half hour later...the lamb's ear is not dripping blood..she acts ok, I have not removed the tag.
 I am prone to panic easily because I love the little darlins so much I guess.
I'm breathing easier now, but still would appreciate reassurance.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 25, 2014)

We have tagged goats, not a lot but a few. Some have bled a bit but they were all fine. I would put some triple antibiotic ointment on it and hopefully someone with more experience will chime in!


----------



## eweinHiscare (May 25, 2014)

thanks Goat Whisperer, I will keep  a watch for infection.  It's good to know yours were ok
afterward.  It seems not so bad since the bleeding stopped quickly.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (May 25, 2014)

Hope all is well with the little lamb!


----------



## SheepGirl (May 26, 2014)

Sometimes we will have bleeders. I don't do anything for them and they heal fine on their own.


----------



## eweinHiscare (May 26, 2014)

thankyou people, for your caring.  The little ewe is jumping around happily as usual today so I expect she will be alright. 
Sheepgirl, I will try to be even more careful in the future and hope it never happens again.
 I had to put the tag in with no helper which is difficult because it takes both hands just to close the tagging tool. 
I wonder if there is a tool sized better for women's hands ?


----------



## SheepGirl (May 26, 2014)

I use the Allflex universal tagger. What I do is I hold the lamb straddled in between my legs with just his head sticking out. I carefully decide the placement of the tag and then I use both hands to clamp it down real fast until I hear the click.

Scroll down to "Newborn Lamb Processing" and you can see the video on how I ear tag the lambs: http://twinwillowacres.webs.com/basic-shepherding (This was done last year and I probably need to redo it lol)


----------



## eweinHiscare (May 28, 2014)

thanks SheepGirl, I did see the helpful video on your website.
 It is the same tagger tool I have, same struggling of the lamb too when you have to use both hands. I'm not alone, 

I hope you can get the hoof trimming video up soon, that's another thing I'm not confident about.
You probably have a good technique worked out.

I had goats and they seemed easier for some reason, less apt to struggle maybe.

I did see a sheep hoof trimming video once, I better look for it again.
thankyou!


----------



## goatgurl (May 28, 2014)

sounds like you could use a kid disbudding box, not for dehorning but to hold the little lambs while you tag them.  I often work alone with my kids and the box is a lifesaver.


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jun 3, 2014)

goatgurl that is a good idea, I will go and make a tiny lambsize headgate of some sort for next Spring's lambs.



this is a photo of the lamb. She is doing fine now, I thought you might like to see her.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 5, 2014)

Awwwwwwww! cute isn't a good enough word to describe this sweet little lady


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 6, 2014)

what a cutie.  I have 2 ewes and a ram.   both ewes had twins this spring, one set of girls and one set of boys.  they are all doing great.  I've had goats for almost 30 years but am a beginner with sheep so this is all a new learning experience.  the goats (i have 15 la mancha dairy goats right now)  have little tolerance for the sheep but it is a big pasture so they do ok.  thanks for the picture.


----------

